
Commentary: The Story of Jesus Is an Allegory for Neo from the Matrix - panchicore3
http://shermanave.org/sherman-ave/commentary-the-story-of-jesus-is-an-allegory-for-neo-from-the-matrix
======
you_donteven
> Even before he comes onto the scene there are many prophets who have been
> predicting the coming of a savior. Sound familiar?

New/first baby stories. Let's give a warm welcome to our new friend here.

Now, he's come a long way and I think we should all simmer down, because he
says he's the son of a virgin - the only son of God - and he's here to save
us.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Messiah](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Messiah)

"Hero's journey"
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hero%27s_journey](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hero%27s_journey)

> First, Jesus is betrayed by Judas, a supposed friend, when Judas identifies
> him to the Roman soldiers in exchange for a bag of silver coins.

Babylonian chronicle 1 is all about how Alexander slapped down Bessus, who
betrayed. Why is this the first chapter?

He claimed to be King, and they were all like "IDK buddy" and turned him over
to the new authorities; and now we have this story to tell instead of about
how Alexander was the meanest of the mall.

And this week: A story about love for one's neighbor:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bessus](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bessus)

> Jesus has to sacrifice himself to absolve mankind from its sins in reference
> to the way Neo had to sacrifice himself to keep the machines from obtaining
> the Zion mainframe codes!

Alright, I'm going to need some of you to sign up for the army. An army,
really. Any army you can find.

Sometimes, it really is better for one person to just, you know.

> Then we come to resurrection. It’s well documented that after Agent Smith
> kills Neo he remains dead for 72 seconds before rising to show that he is
> “The One”: the savior of humanity. In the Bible Jesus rises after 3 days—72
> hours—to show that he is the savior of humanity. Coincidence? Yeah, right.
> The writers of the Bible are doing all this on purpose to spell out in big
> flashing letters that Jesus Christ is a Neo metaphor. Do you think it’s an
> accident that Jesus ascends into Heaven at the end of the New Testament,
> kinda like the way Neo flies upward at the end of The Matrix? Or that the
> person who doubts Jesus is named Thomas, the name Neo goes by when he doubts
> that he is “The One”?

Birth is the opposite of death?

Sometimes when you're having a baby you've just gotta get out of town and find
a safe place for awhile.

Put a rock in front of the door of the cave.

There'll be a great flood. So he made a boat. And l, two by two they marched
up the plank.

Ishtar, Easter. Gilgamesh. Man, those girls could tell some stories!

Ishtar:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ishtar](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ishtar)

Gilgamesh:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gilgamesh](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gilgamesh)

> I could go on about how the sin plaguing humanity in the Old Testament is an
> allegory for the war with the machines prior to Neo’s arrival, or how the
> Father, Son and Holy Ghost—a.k.a. the Trinity—is a clear reference to the
> name of Neo’s love interest, but by now I think one thing is abundantly
> clear. The story of Jesus is a grand allegory meant to reframe the
> Wachowskis’ seminal sci-fi hit, and in doing so it makes us take another
> look at the deeper philosophy behind The Matrix.

Rule of three (disambiguation):
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rule_of_three](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rule_of_three)

Turns out there's a text with predates Pythagoras' theorem.

Three wise men came from the East. Bearing three gifts. (And antibodies).

Triple deity:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Triple_deity](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Triple_deity)

> "Carl Jung considered the arrangement of deities into triplets an archetype
> in the history of religion."

